
Windows 95 running natively in your browser is a sight to behold - arto
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/01/31/what-a-time-to-be-alive-2/
======
arto
Direct link to the emulator:
[https://win95.ajf.me/win95.html](https://win95.ajf.me/win95.html)

